# shipping companies for 1 cubic containers overseas



## canamom (Aug 8, 2011)

Could any one tell me from experience about shipping companies,
we are looking to ship a 1x1x1 cubic meter container ( we just have a small load of stuff after living here for 4 months).
We are in the chon buri, banglamung area,,,,we have looked on line but the phone numbers are wrong, or they are in Bangkok.
We need them to come to our house pack it ship it to our door in Canada.
If any one from siracha or pattaya has used a shipping company that provided this service and has a contact number I would really apreciate it. We don't care when it gets home as long as it gets there., not damaged


----------



## TomTao (May 28, 2011)

Try Wridgways International, they can make a small container to fit your purposes, they are very professional.


----------

